# Looking for grouse



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi, I went small game hunting for grouse with my son this morning at a reservoir. We don't have a dog, and the snow was pretty deep (1' and considerably deeper), so it was a bit of work post-holing through it. Didn't see anything other than an elk Hunter and some tracks, but we didn't hunt long because of the deep snow. We recently relocated here, and were wondering if anyone knows of a decent grouse location that has light snow. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

That should be a good area. snow may be keeping them a bit huddled up. Look for cover, food, and a water source.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't seen any grouse in the last month. As you've probably heard before, I see them all over during the archery hunt and then never see another one when I'm actually looking for them. If I see any when I'm out hiking I'll let you know. Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been out for grouse on the front a few times in the past 2 weeks. I've been having pretty good success doing exactly what goonsquad said. I won't give you any exact spots (sorry, I REALLY like grouse!) and right now, where you find one, you'll find a lot. Good luck and keep hitting spots that look grousey.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  I only have Friday to hunt (bought a 3-day license), and then I have to go back to Charlotte, NC for a month before I come back here permanently. I only knew to try the location because of a tip from a clerk at a local hunting store (and he was hesitant to tell me, too). I don't even know where to begin...guess I'll look at a topo map and try to figure out where it's legal to hunt.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Yep leave the names of the where's out of it regardless whether yer finding game or not. Should be a policy here. Too many hot spot posts on this forum. A gentlemen does not kiss & tell. It's real simple If the land is not yours do not post the where's...


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

I personally don't agree with your opinion. Being a gentleman has nothing to do with whether one shares hunting/fishing spots with others, regardless of the place/method. I believe the opposite to be true. 

I wasn't asking for any "hot spot;" just a starting point as I'm unfamiliar with the area. My son is just getting into hunting, and I was hoping to help get him hooked by bagging one, maybe two, small-game animal(s). I have one day to hunt and won't return until the season is over. Guess I'll just look for trees, water, and food.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There have been a lot of people burned on here from newcomers,however dont let that dampen your goals.Get out and hunt,if nothing comes just enjoy the time outdoors with your boy! Anyway welcome to the forum,and dont let this stop you from checking in. I would point you in a direction,but Im not a grouse hunter.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, Dunkem. Sorry if my feathers got a bit ruffled (no grouse pun intended!), but I didn't appreciate the implication from Damiani that I wasn't a gentleman. Perhaps I was reading too much into it.

I understand why people want to protect good hunting locations. There are "hunters" who would over-harvest, litter, etc. However, it's kind of sad when some individuals use that as their default perspective when they meet strangers. I don't want to step on any toes here in this forum, though. There is already too much in-fighting amongst outdoor enthusiasts. PS, I, too, enjoy putting in the effort, through scouting, to find the good spots. I like pouring over topo maps, etc. It just isn't possible to do so with two days of hunting available.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't hunted grouse in Utah, so I have no help there, but the areas I found them in most often in Idaho when I used to hunt them was generally near streams (within about 1/4 mile) in the bushes. Look for the any berry trees, like service or chokecherry. That was where I had the most luck. Sorry I can't be more help. Hope you can find some and welcome to the forum.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A major reason I don't share grouse locations, is in my experience, grouse don't move much and it is very easy to wipe out a canyon. I personally don't hit any one of my spots more than twice a season. Just get out and drive on some mountain roads with your boys (you'll actually have a decent shot of finding them driving around on dirt roads in the afternoons and mid mornings) stop at every little bushy creek you come across and go for a walk. Right now, ruffed grouse are easier to find I think, as the snow pushes the duskies into the tops of the trees and they really don't need to leave the trees till spring. With the ruffies, just look for their tracks around running water and go nuts in the bushes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You're not in my area so I can't be of anymore help that told- I have to agree with Damiani though - I think Dunkem explained it well- but you are in the right area- a foot of snow makes it tougher for you and your son and no dog. But you'll find them as long as you go and you go to those areas with the features mentioned. I know a few guys right now that can't find any in Island Park and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. I'm originally from Michigan, and obviously ruffed grouse hunting there is quite different (lack of mountainous terrain). I'm used to grouse being more dispersed along the edges of large cedar swamps, with water everywhere, so they probably don't cluster up as much as they do here. 

It probably won't help my case, but I've never filled a bag limit on grouse. Typically, one or two grouse per season is enough to satisfy my desire to grouse hunt and get feathers /meat. So, if over hunting is a concern you have, I'm not one to worry about. Of course, you don't know me personally, so I understand the caution.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Johnnycake, as I'm driving around, if the land isn't posted, is it safe to assume that I can hunt there? I'm really clueless about the area. I just don't want to spend an hour driving up a mountain only to find I can't hunt there. 

BTW, thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I haven't seen a grouse since September. I'm no help that way either. They aren't in my normal spots any more.
This should help your trespassing question get answered.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/law/trespass.php


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Ilovegrouse said:


> I personally don't agree with your opinion. Being a gentleman has nothing to do with whether one shares hunting/fishing spots with others, regardless of the place/method. I believe the opposite to be true.
> 
> I wasn't asking for any "hot spot;" just a starting point as I'm unfamiliar with the area. My son is just getting into hunting, and I was hoping to help get him hooked by bagging one, maybe two, small-game animal(s). I have one day to hunt and won't return until the season is over. Guess I'll just look for trees, water, and food.


Again,
A gentlemen does not kiss & tell.* It's real simple If the land is not yours do not post the where's...*


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Public land is everyones land. 
Look for a clean watersource, preferably running water. Look for dense mixed forest with dead fall, second generation aspens, and good brushy cover. 

Farmington canyon can be good, as can all the of the Uintas (smith and morehouse, mirror lake highway). In those areas hike up the small drainages with a creek in them, spread out move slow and look under the bushes. Go SLOW, they will let you walk right past them sometimes but if you stop they get nervous and then BAM. 

Good luck and hope you get into some birds.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Damiani, if you had taken the time to look, you may have noticed that I deleted the name of the reservoir I hunted at. So, I essentially followed your "no-name" policy. Happy now? (that's a rhetorical question, btw)


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Again, I'd like to thank the individuals who took time to explain why they don't like to share hunting locations. Most of you were very understanding and helpful. I get it now.


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, goonsquad. I really appreciate it and promise to hunt responsibly. I haven't even hunted in 10 years and am really excited about getting back into it with my son.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

The grouse are plentiful this year. Something I have learned is that in the snow they are on the ridges, esp. in the morning early afternoon. Snow is a blessing. Look for tracks! Then run them down. One of my favorite methods. They love the large pine trees with the witches brew in them. Look on the ground under these large trees! Where there is one there is likely 4 or more. Afternoon/early evening they will be moving down for water. (bottom of draws/canyons) Most of all, just enjoy being out and with your son. Good luck!

Cheddar


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Just one more comment tonight. I was pouring over my Utah topo maps and had picked Hwy 150 as a decent place to try (seemed to have lots of creeks). Then a couple of hours later, Goonsquad recommended MLH, which I think is the same thing. Yeah! My hunch was on the right track! Goonsquad, thanks for the tip and the confidence boost. It's gonna be awesome exploring this region.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Not sure if your ever up in the Cache valley area. I have a few spots that are great. Blacksmith Fork and Millville crayon are great places up here, but snow and FS gates shorten the season. Oops, I said the place. LOL


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Just saw your response, Mr. Cheddarnut. thanks for the extra tips. Very helpful and much appreciated. Grouse are grouse, but hunting them in the mountains seems a lot different than my earlier experiences in MI. I've already shared your tips with my son. Thanks again! You, too, Goonsquad!


----------



## Ilovegrouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, Antlers! Once I figure out where that is I'll definitely look you up! Wish I could return the favor, but all of my good fishing/hunting spots are in MI. I backpacked southern Utah back in my younger days, but now really enjoying the beauty of the mountains up here!


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

My buddy and I had good luck up by Willard peak in about every canyon we went to low or high. But the best was up by the peak.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

trapper12 said:


> My buddy and I had good luck up by Willard peak in about every canyon we went to low or high. But the best was up by the peak.


 The South slopes with firs are amazing up there for grouse. Its one of the places I witnessed 100+ bird migrations back in the '90s.

All the steep stuff between the Willard and Cutler drainages can be amazing as well at the right time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was surprised by how many grouse we saw during the rifle hunt. I ended up popping one and made jalepeno poppers out of him. 

:EAT::EAT:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

A few decades ago I hunted grouse in the canyons north of Logan and bagged a few. I don't even remember the names of the canyons anymore. Most days I saw nothing. The best day I bagged four.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

The canyons north of logan are dry canyon above north logan green canyon. Logan canyon by the sinks are good is what I've been told never made it up there to grouse hunt.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The names of those canyons are # 1 - #2 and #4 - number 3 is behind #2
Northern Utah had a good grouse year
I can't imagine if you took any of the canyons and took a decent hike you didn't get into some grouse.Some areas are better than others but I had one hike all year that I didn't get into grouse. Just don't hit the same area every single time. Half the enjoyment is new territory and watching that dog hunt it.


----------

